
Show HN: Pi Book – π to 1M digits in a book - klhenry
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1730922597/
======
chaoticmass
I get this is probably sort of done as a "hey neat" type thing, but it
could've actually been a useful thing if they'd added a running nth digit
indicator in the margins so you could actually use it as a reference. Then you
could use it to answer things like "What is the 102,993th digit of pi?"

~~~
anonlastname
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spigot_algorithm](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spigot_algorithm)

